# Old Dunlap Lathe



## JoeScroller (Feb 8, 2011)

A neighbor has shown me his old DUNLAP lathe MODEL # 115.7324 from SEARS,  ROEBUCK and CO.early 1950`s and has offered to give it to me for free. He has not used it in years but it looks to be in fine shape. I see three pullys so I guess it to get up to maybe 1750 rpm. I have a Carba-Tech Mini for my small turnings and wonder whether this would be useful to me or not. Can accessories to turn bowls and plates be found for this? Are the rpm's adequate for this type of turning? Any insights would be appreciated. Thanks in advance,
Joe in PA:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd take it home and monkey with it in my free time UNTIL I figured out what it was suited for. Having a second lathe is like having too much money. Is it REALLY a problem? REALLY? REALLY??!


----------



## phillywood (Feb 8, 2011)

Joe, if you can not fins the manual on the sears web site then look under the old woodworking tools sites and you will find the copy or original manual for it then you can get an idea what was designed for and whether or not you'd be able to get parts for it.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Feb 8, 2011)

they are not bad lathes. if it is free what have you got to lose? i have three of them at this time. (i only use one for odd stuff) it's limitations are minimal, however it will have a 3/4"x16tpi thread on the headstock and #1 MT on each end. it should have a 4 step pulley on it cand can get closer to 4,000 rpm. however it do not have spindle bearings but has bushings that need to be oiled often.


----------



## snyiper (Feb 8, 2011)

I have one under the dunlop name dated to the 40's I believe mine has 4 groove pully on the lathe and I think I have 4 on the motor as well it is also indexed. It should have bronze bushings in the head stock with a double nut with set keys on the back of the spindle.Keep the oil cups wet and set the head stock loose. I have used mine for years, it is a MT1 and a great lil lathe!!!If you need any help or info please feel free to drop me a line!!


----------



## rkimery (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a good site to find old manuals: http://vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx

*But here is the manual for your new lathe(?):* http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2920 ready to down load for you!!

This site is really good for all old tools.
Good luck!
Randy


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 8, 2011)

Worse case scenario: a dedicated buffing station


----------



## JoeScroller (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow. Thanks to all. Mistake made by us was the Dunlap/ Craftsman model # for the lathe is 103.2160 not what I said before which was the motor ! Great support as usual.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 8, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I'd take it home and monkey with it in my free time UNTIL I figured out what it was suited for. Having a second lathe is like having too much money. Is it REALLY a problem? REALLY? REALLY??!


 
You nailed it. I bought a Powermatic 14" bandsaw a couple years ago, and my little Delta tabletop model was consigned to my modeling bench. I use it to cut balsa, light ply, plastics. When I upgrade my lathe to buy a better, VS model, the little Rikon will not get sold, it will get "re-purposed".

I've got 6 electric drills (2 corded, 2 cordless, 1 corded drywall gun, 1 screwdriver/drill), 2 handheld belt sanders (plus an oscillating belt,drum sander) 2 pad sanders (1 regular, 1 orbital), 4 routers, 4 Dremels (1 is a Stylus, awesome!), ... and I'm looking at a 2nd table saw (the little Byrne model, or .. maybe his disc sander ...)

I guess a pattern is developing in my tool collection.


----------



## Dana Fish (Feb 8, 2011)

A great little lathe.... here is mine.

Before restoration






And After










Enjoy


----------



## garrettdave (Feb 8, 2011)

JoeScroller said:


> Wow. Thanks to all. Mistake made by us was the Dunlap/ Craftsman model # for the lathe is 103.2160 not what I said before which was the motor ! Great support as usual.



Maybe you meant model 103.21600?  Here is the link to that manual at OWWM  http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=1467....it says 8" swing and 24" between centers, a nice 1940's find.

So I would jump on it for free (I would even pay money for that thing....but I do belong to OWWM)!:biggrin:

Dana Fish, nice clean up!


----------



## Wildman (Feb 9, 2011)

Does the lathe look like one of these at bottom of page?

http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsmanwood/page3.html

These lathes really spindle lathes.  You, can find MT1 & 3/4 x 16 TPI accessories.  JMHO, would not invest in a 4 jaw chuck for these lathes.  Not sure headstock and spindle can handle weight of lightest mini four-jaw chuck. Faceplate/ glue block turning of bowls and plates should work just fine.


----------



## JoeScroller (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep...Thanks again all but especially Wildman and Dave...that's it and I guess I will take it along for the shop. Limited space in the garage/shop but WTH, I'll make room and tinker with it !!!
Best wishes,
Joe in PA


----------

